# DMSO Barrels



## pdxchicken (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 2 plastic 50 gallon barrels that I bought online. They originally had DMSO in them. Anyone know if I can use them for rain water storage? I will eventually use the water collected in the barrels for watering my vegetable garden.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

here's a thread about it:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/dmso-barrels-6174/


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I work with DMSO & there is no way I would reuse any DMSO container for watering my garden...


----------

